# مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .



## ROWIS (17 يونيو 2011)

*مكتبة شرايط فاديا بزي 15 شريط علي أكتر من سيرفر*

*مكتبة شرايط فاديا بزي
 15 * *شريط
*​*
* المكتبة تتكون من 15 شريط كل شريط مضغوط في رابط واحد، وبأذن المسيح هانضيف الجديد ليها بأستمرار وسيتم التنوية عن الاضافات في عنوان الموضوع.
* كل شريط مرفوع علي اشهر ثلاث سيرفرات سريعة MediaFire , Megaupload , 4Shared.
* * *كل الشرايط دي موجودة في النت ولكن العضو agabi fahim جمعها وانا أعدت رفعها ولكن بدون حقوق لاي موقع.
* يُسمح بنقل المكتبة لاي مكان ولا اي حد ولا يهمنا ذكر المصدر فنحن هدفنا توصيل كلمة الرب وليس الشهرة.
* اخر ملحوظة ياريت اللي هاينقل المكتبة ينقلها كلها، ولو نقل جزء منها ياريت يحط رابط المكتبة علشان لو حد من الناس حب ينزل المكتبة كلها يعرف يلاقي باقي الشرايط.

 ** * للتحميل باقصى سرعة يلزمك حمل هذا الاصدار من الـ IDM كامل مـن هـنا
 * لفك ضغط الملفات بدون مشاكل حمل هذا الاصدار من الـ WinRar مـن هـنا
*
 01*.حررني يسوع**
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?6397dhb5desytt7**
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CLLYV2TM
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/TaICjt7O/01__-__.html

  02.بزي حبي ليك
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?f15kppuarzpn9c9
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OCOLMXC5
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/ARFsLU4F/02__-__.html

  03.قلبك ينبض حنانا
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?woav13no1xqerlx
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KVG27I0N
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/DSea6le1/03__-___.html

  04.مع دقة مسمار
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?krniti90941g4ht
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BLTFUWWD
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/-Wy8-mdg/04__-___.html

  05.يا جراح المسيح
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?y88xdcuyhbkzydj
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D1GKNLSS
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/qiXqhxyO/05__-___.html

  06.اشتياق القلب
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?7x7ldaxsf36yi4s
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VCA0DMU2
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/FJKJ-dn2/06__-__.html

  07.تصفو حياتي
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?i77y2lpj1k5qnm6
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9D6URGIC
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/wPCxc-jx/07__-__.html

  08.مسيحي علشاني جيت
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?46t2lffsdjispor
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZV5JN009
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/tTotK6OF/08__-___.html

  09.لذكرك
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?rgtq2818dkbo8yt
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVJYOEE4
http://www.4shared.com/file/5aaz6AkL/09__-_.html

  10.ليك ياربي راجعين
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?ywaejirjyvze3mw
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JA1SCO6S
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/Dck2BPrn/10__-___.html

  11.للعالم جيت
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?z24ds44w90i0rez
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WNQH6TVY
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/2DYQJ3EV/11__-__.html

  12.رباعيات1
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?5pil66uj0ds4b3c
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LHBX3E3F
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/_Pm9hAty/12__-_1.html

  13.فى اديك حمايتى
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?tl50ffu7icfo70w
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1U80VGDE
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/cPqCipRO/13__-___.html

  14.هل تذوقت سلاما
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?9bcrmw88yd8vja4
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2GNPHGAG
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/YqEIJUCF/14__-___.html

  15.يسوع بالحب اكبر
 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?2b56327egxucfk2
 Megaulpload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PLWZAUMA**
 4Shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/oI4mivNi/15__-___.html*

*   If u don’t want it ... don’t download it *​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*







مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة" فاديا بزى "
عدد الشرايط :15

الشرايط مرتبة من الأقدم الي الأجدد

حررنى يسوع
 حبي اليك
 قلب ينبض حنانا
 مع دقة المسمار
 يا جراح المسيح
 اشتياق القلب
 تصفو حياتى
 مسيحي علشاني جيت
لذكرك
 ليك ياربى راجعين
 للعالم جيت
 روباعيات 1
 فى اديك حمايتى
 هل تذوقت سلاما
 يسوع بالحب اكبر




​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الاول - حررنى يسوع - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الاول - حررنى يسوع - فاديا بزى





هل جلست في هدوء
بدمك يسوع
كنت في طين الحماة
تعال يا عمانوئيل
ان قلبي ليس يهوى
في يوم على الصليب
حررني يسوع
كنت معذب الضمير
اني احب الرب
يا يسوع هناك في الصليب

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 54 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الثانى - حبى اليك - فاديا بزى*






  الشريط الثانى - حبى اليك - فاديا بزى





حبي إليك
كيف أنسى
لو كنت
حين ارى
هوذا قد صار ليل
فيك يا كل
يا إبني أطمن
نفسي اقربي
للوحيد الرحمان
احبك ربي يسوع

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 31 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الثالث - قلبك ينبض حنان - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الثالث - قلبك ينبض حنان - فاديا بزى





انا لست اشبع
لو كان غيرك
يا من تخير موت الصليب
اي حمل قد قبلت
اليك اني سائح
علمني كيف اصلي
من انا لاصير
ضمني لصدرك
يسوع فادي العجيب
لولا لم يحبني المسيح
حبيبي فتى
احفظني في رضاك

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 50  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الرابع - مع دقة المسمار - فاديا بزى*






  الشريط الرابع - مع دقة المسمار - فاديا بزى





الهي الهي كن قائدي
لماذا نحن فقراء
جيت لك
انا جاي
يا ما هربت
قدني فأنت قائدي
عمري ما دقت سعادة
انا مستنيك
اليك يا ربي
القلب
انت الراعي
يا سيدي

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 49 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .




​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الخامس - ياجراح المسيح - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الخامس - ياجراح المسيح - فاديا بزى





اغنى فى وسط الالام
انظر للى عملتة عشانك
مبدع الكون
قروة حضورك حسب وعودك
يامحبا مات عن جنس البشر
نفسى اقربى
يامن بحضورة
ياربنا القدوس قد
يامن تخير موت الصليب

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 25 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط السادس - اشتياق القلب - فاديا بزى*






الشريط السادس - اشتياق القلب - فاديا بزى





ان اشتياق القلب
افراح القلب
اوعى تكون مشغول
انت تدعو للوليمة
ان اصابتنى التجارب
لك مجد للابد
جراح حبيبى
بعين ايمانى
يارب لك اصلى
يارايح السما
للرب رنمى معى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 54 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط السابع - تصفو حياتي - فاديا بزى*






الشريط السابع - تصفو حياتي - فاديا بزى





وانت معايا
يا منبع الحب
أركض إليك
لولا النعمة
لا يمكن أبداً
يسوع أنت تعلم
سلامك فاق العقول
نشكر كل حين
لا أنا لا أنا
قف يا جندي
هيا مؤمنين

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 49  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الثامن - مسيحى علشان جيت - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الثامن - مسيحى علشان جيت - فاديا بزى





أنت عظيم ياالله
بالأحضان الأبوية
بين يديك الحانية
خلليني أقدر أبوتك
لست أعلم ماقد يكون
لما تلقى في عيني
مسيحي علشاني جيت
مين غيرك
نظرة عينيك
وهاأعيش لك
يمكن يوم

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 42  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط التاسع - لذكرك - فاديا بزى*






الشريط التاسع - لذكرك - فاديا بزى





هل اترك بابك
يالى امامك حياتى
يالى باديت الرحلة معايا
انا جيت سلمتك قلبى
بذكرك نتعزى
بمراحم الرب اغنى
سود يايسوع فى حياتى
للدنيا قد اتيت
ما ابهج اليوم
مااحسن الوجود فى موقع الصلاة
موسيقى

















اخترسيرفر
Size :  45 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط العاشر - ليك يا رب راجعين - فاديا بزى*






الشريط العاشر - ليك يا رب راجعين - فاديا بزى





الهي انت
اتعذبت عشاني كتير
حبتني
حبيبي أمين
من ضيق مر واسى
ليه في كل لحظة
رقت قلبك
يللي حبك
يسوع الرب
ذنبي عميق
ها صلاتي

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 45  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الحادى عشر - للعالم جيت - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الحادى عشر - للعالم جيت - فاديا بزى





للعالم جيت
كسرت قيودي
انت بتغفر    
واثق فيك    
في ناس طلوا ع الدني    
تختفي الاحزان    
يا خطيتي    
اللي اتولدوا قبلنا    
متأخرش قرارك    
ها صلاتي

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 48  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الثانى عشر - رباعيات 1 - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الثانى عشر - رباعيات 1 - فاديا بزى





تسبيح ليسوع الافادانى
الفجر بان
محكوم عليا
روح وحياة
اية النعم دية
بردان
العمرو واحد
فى غمضة عين
دة مش مجرد نبى
كفاية نورك
حبيت المال
ارحم يارب ارحمنى
ضيعت عمرى بحالة
مهما تعمل
هااسو اية
للمسيح قرب
حاسس بخوف
لما اجيلك
مش فريضة
مستنى اية
اسيب حبيبى
انا قبل ماجيلك
دعتلك يابى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 32  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الثالث عشر - فى ايدك حمايتى - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الثالث عشر - فى ايدك حمايتى - فاديا بزى





جتلك ربى
خدت قرارى
خلينى اعيش
دايما بنادى عليكى
دى الابواب مفتوحة
مكسوفة من بعادى
يارب تعالى
يايسوع ولا شى يساوى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 42 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الرابع عشر - هل تذوقت سلاما - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الرابع عشر - هل تذوقت سلاما - فاديا بزى





حررني يسوع
في يوم على الصليب
لو كنت من بين الجموع
بدمك يسوع
هل جلست في هدوء
كنت في طين
هناك في الصليب
عمانوئيل
ان تركي كل مالي
اني احب الرب
ان قلبي ليس يهوى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 40  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .





​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يونيو 2011)

*الشريط الخامس عشر - يسوع بالحب اكبر - فاديا بزى*






الشريط الخامس عشر - يسوع بالحب اكبر - فاديا بزى





الحب إللي عمره
يسوع بحبك
يسوع بالحب أكبر
نفسي أعيش
مطلوب مني أقولها
إلى أقصى الدنيا
لا أستحق
أنا ساكن في بلاد الهجره

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 57  MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر .

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة 
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة





















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

*تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## حدوتة مصريـة (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

شكرا ع المكتبة
بس اهم شئ تكونوا اتأكدتم من موافقة المرنمة على تداول الترانيم بشكل مجاني
عشان الحقوق


----------



## bolbol2000 (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

*مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة المتالقة "فاديا بزى " 15 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

مرسى جدا لمروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------

